# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX تحديثات :  RIFF JTAG Manager v1.74, RIFF Box Firmware v1.48 Turbo Mode for RIFF Box v1

## mohamed73

Hello dear RIFF Box users ! 
We're proud to announce newest updates for RIFF Box v1 and RIFF BOX v2: 
RIFF Box Firmware v1.48
--------------------------- *- New SD/MMC Interface is added for RIFF1: the CPLD is used for data shifting at max 8MHz rate. 
As the eMMC signals the TDI, TMS, RTCX, and TDO signals on JTAG Connector are used. Read/Write speeds at 8MHz are aprroximately 800KB/sec - read, 365KB/s - write.*
Since the new SD/MMC Interface shares the JTAG port connector, in the  JTAG Manager in the SD/MMC Interface list, it is named as 'JTAG';
- The eMMC Read/Write speeds for GPIO (RJ-45) SD/MMC Interface are  increased: 260KB/s - read, 360 KB/s - write (compare with Firmware 1.47:  ~198 KB/s - read, 190 KB/s - write) *- The eMMC Read speeds for RIFF2 (30PN) SD/MMC Interface are increased: at SD/MMC Clock Speed = 34MHz: ~9.50MB/s - read (compare with Firmware 1.47: ~7.80 MB/s - read)*
- The eMMC Write speeds for RIFF2 (30PN) SD/MMC Interface are increased  more than 20x(!!!) times: at SD/MMC Clock Speed = 34MHz: 6.40MB/s -  write (compare with Firmware 1.47: ~390 KB/s - write)  
RIFF JTAG Manager v1.74
---------------------------
- ExtCSD Register's fields 177, 179 and 162 (BOOT_BUS_CONDITIONS,  PARTITION_CONFIG, and RST_n_FUNCTION) are now displayed in eMMC  connection info ("Check eMMC/SD Card" button or eMMC Advanced Actions  Dialog's "Read Info from eMMC")
- Added selection of SD/MMC H/W Interface: currently are available: 
> 1. RIFF1 SD/MMC Interface @RJ45 Connector
> 2. RIFF1 SD/MMC Interface @JTAG Connector
> 3. RIFF2 SD/MMC Interface @30-Pin Connector
- Added real-time RIFFBOX status (in StatusBar): the BOX revision (RIFFBOX1/RIFFBOX2) and Firmware version
- Improved switching on-the-fly of the JTAG Manager's specific to  RIFFBOX revision parameters, immediately when the new box is connected  to PC while JTAG Manager is running.
- Schematics picture is updated (RIFF JTAG Pinout button on the  Resurrection page). Schematics picture is now displayed depending on the  box revision - RIFFBOX1 or RIFFBOX2. 
- Fixed buffer overrun bug in RIFF2 firmware, which caused getting chaotically corrupted data during the eMMC Read operations *- Added one-time Start Trial Period feature for RIFF v1 users*  
RIFF Remote Helper v1.10
----------------------------
- Added support for RIFF v2 hardware
- Added support for new drivers
- Remote Helper is now included with setup package by default.  
You can download new files from RIFF Box home page:  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *
- RIFF Box v1 SD/eMMC interface via JTAG port (CPLD):* 
In order to maximize read/write speed on v1 hardware, we decided to  update CPLD firmware and use 20 pin port to connect SD/eMMC to RIFF Box.
Please note that RJ45 port remains functional, too.  *
- One Time Trial for v1 users:*
For those users with expired accounts, who want to test new features for  free, we added optional function. Upon connecting to RIFF Box license  server, You'll be prompted to activate Trial Period (15 days) which will  enable Your box with all current updates and functions. *
- Support activations are permanent from now.*
All users who activate their account will get "Forever" status  (Including those who activated support in last 3 months). This means  that there will be no more account expiration. 
[IMG]Hello dear RIFF Box users !  We're proud to announce newest updates for RIFF Box v1 and RIFF BOX v2:  RIFF Box Firmware v1.48 --------------------------- - New SD/MMC Interface is added for RIFF1: the CPLD is used for data shifting at max 8MHz rate. As the eMMC   signals the T

----------

